# Teacher looking for model 3 owner



## joelvanco (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi, I am a teacher in Cambridge Ontario. I was wondering if a Tesla owner could come to our school with their car. We will be studying alternative energy (electricity, solar, wind etc) in the Spring. I was envisioning a Tesla owner to stage their car for our grade 7's and show the battery system. They would not touch your vehicle.

[email protected]

Thank you for your consideration!

Joel


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Joel, I'll get someone to get in touch with you ASAP


----------



## joelvanco (Oct 31, 2018)

Amazing!

Thank you so much.

Joel


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Along with getting hooked up with a car in person there are some good tear down videos that you might use in a teaching environment. They are user created and produced and therefore a little rough for a classroom video, but incredibly informative at showing the breakdown and how a Tesla Model 3 works. User @Ingineer who is on this forum has created them. They are on Youtube so should be available for use, or maybe get his permission for classroom use, but it is simply amazing to see all of the components broken down and connected and even working, while not in a car. Follow to this video and you can find his channel on Youtube.


----------

